# O.G.RIDER Volume 21



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

* WILL ALSO HAVE VOLUME 20 AVAILABLE @ SUPERSHOW TOO!* 

















DONT FORGET TO STOP @ OUR BOOTH & PICK UP OUR 2 LATEST VOLUMES!

THANKS PEOPLE,


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin: SUP TONY


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

See you there.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Sep 27 2008, 12:51 AM~11712657
> * WILL ALSO HAVE VOLUME 20 AVAILABLE @ SUPERSHOW TOO!
> 
> 
> ...


DONT FORGET TO STOP BY STRATOSPHERE...ARMADILLO ON SATURDAY NIGHT..BRING UR CAM...A LOT OF ACTION


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

21 s back up...


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

*VOLUME 21 includes:

StreetLow Magazines Car Show At Candlestick Park-San
Francisco 

StreetLow Magazines Car Show and Concert at Woodlands Fairgrounds 

Imperials Car Club 7th Annual Benefit Car show at Hawaiian Gardens 

Together C.C. Cruise with the Aztecs Custom Car Show in Azusa 

Viejitos C.C. Orange County, 7th annual car and bike show
at Anaheim’s Marketplace 

Pharaohs South Bay 16th annual Car show at Wilmingtons athletic complex 

Fifty 1 Fifty Kustoms Super show & concert at
Visalias Convention Center

BG Productions 2nd annual Cali Showdown in Stockton

StreetLow Magazines Super show at Fresno’s Fairgrounds 

Mirandas Kustoms Summerfest Car show at portervilles fairgrounds *

> 
>


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Sep 26 2008, 11:51 PM~11712657
> * WILL ALSO HAVE VOLUME 20 AVAILABLE @ SUPERSHOW TOO!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM TONY u need to have SEXY MARTHA on all your covers :biggrin: my opion no disrespect but she looks FIRME............. :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: by the way hi SEXY MARTHA


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Sep 26 2008, 11:51 PM~11712657
> * WILL ALSO HAVE VOLUME 20 AVAILABLE @ SUPERSHOW TOO!
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to get it   :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Sep 28 2008, 10:11 PM~11724674
> *DAMM TONY u need to have SEXY MARTHA on all your covers :biggrin: my opion no disrespect but she looks FIRME............. :biggrin:
> :thumbsup: by the way hi SEXY MARTHA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Sep 28 2008, 10:11 PM~11724674
> *DAMM TONY u need to have SEXY MARTHA on all your covers :biggrin: my opion no disrespect but she looks FIRME............. :biggrin:
> :thumbsup: by the way hi SEXY MARTHA
> *


Oh, I'm sure Tony knows that...........................


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

ttt so those whom dont know, now will


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

may i add that @ the imperials show, Film was dedicated to our Friend Jesse Valadez. 
All the Interviews Turned Into to GET WELL WISHES from plenty of car clubs!

This Is one you dont want to miss! VERY POSITIVE. 

KEEP IN MIND THATS ITS OVER 4 & A HALF HOURS. 
where else can you get a dvd with that much coverage for the price!

Thats right, Only us, because we ALWAYS GIVE BACK to the lowrider community.
were out more on out of pocket expense than you may think, believe me.



$15 COVERS SHIPPING & HANDLING

via PAYPAL ACCOUNT: [email protected]

SEND YOUR PAYMENT TO.

tony parker
7517 CLYBOURN AVE
SUN VALLEY CA 91352


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Martha & Tony for your hard work in the lowrider community. I also would like to thank you for featuring my 87 cutty dadysgirl-skanless car club in vol. 21, keep it positive. I wish you and your family the best.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

*Thanks Tony and Martha on behalf of the club!!!*


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Sep 27 2008, 01:51 AM~11712657
> *NEW~O.G.RIDER VOLUME 21~NEW
> 
> 
> ...


I plan on grabbing my copies there :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

just a reminder


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_HEY MARTHA, I WILL ORDER TONIGHT AFTER WORK THANKS._


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sexymarth_@Oct 1 2008, 09:40 AM~11749587
> *may i add that @ the imperials show, Film was dedicated to our Friend Jesse Valadez.
> All the Interviews Turned Into  to GET WELL WISHES from plenty of car clubs!
> 
> ...


YOU GUYS GOING TO VEGAS SO I CAN GET MY COPY OF 20 N 21 :biggrin: GOOD TO SEE YOU ON THE COVER AGAIN MARTHA 
:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Sep 26 2008, 11:51 PM~11712657
> *LOOKS GOOD "TONE LOC"*


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

RELEASE DATE OCT 09


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

I personally want to thank all of you O.G.RIDERS whom stopped @ my O.G.Rider booth & picked up O.G.RIDER Merchandise, It was great seeing all of you again!!

Until next time, 

your host Martha Sanchez as always putting It down, O.G.RIDER STYLE!

MUAH


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sexymarth_@Oct 13 2008, 08:31 AM~11848363
> *I personally want to thank all of you O.G.RIDERS whom stopped @ my O.G.Rider booth & picked up O.G.RIDER Merchandise, It was great seeing all of you again!!
> 
> Until next time,
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: 
WHAT SHOW IS NEXT?


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

GOD WILLING, CARNELES UNIDOS & LA GENTE OF COURSE, ..SO FAR THATS WHATS PLANNED..


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sexymarth_@Oct 13 2008, 11:24 AM~11849578
> *GOD WILLING, CARNELES UNIDOS & LA GENTE OF COURSE, ..SO FAR THATS WHATS PLANNED..
> *


streetlow november 2nd??????


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

Finally, www.OGRIDER.com is up 
& running! Get ur dvds today!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sexymarth_@Oct 17 2008, 10:40 PM~11900874
> *Finally, www.OGRIDER.com is up
> & running! Get ur dvds today!
> *


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sexymarth_@Oct 17 2008, 10:40 PM~11900874
> *Finally, www.OGRIDER.com is up
> & running! Get ur dvds today!
> *


what up sexy martha/o.g. tony 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## LowProLac (Nov 4, 2008)

Does anyone know the artist on Vol. 20... The first show who is that?


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

wWERE DOING BIG THINGS THIS YEAR. NEW WEB SITE , INFORMERCIAL FOR THE DVD'S, U-TUBE VIDEO CLIPS, CAR SHOW AND HOP CONTEST COMING SOON. AND A ONE HOUR DVD SHOW ON CABLE TV. SO LOOK OUT PEOPLE ITS O.G.RIDER TIME.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Feb 27 2009, 04:53 PM~13132088
> *wWERE DOING BIG THINGS THIS YEAR. NEW WEB SITE , INFORMERCIAL  FOR THE DVD'S, U-TUBE VIDEO CLIPS, CAR SHOW AND HOP CONTEST COMING SOON. AND A ONE HOUR  DVD SHOW ON CABLE TV. SO LOOK OUT PEOPLE ITS O.G.RIDER TIME.
> *


were in a recession your dvd's are only worth like 4.00 now days so thats what you should sell them for


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 27 2009, 08:04 PM~13132180
> *were in a recession your dvd's are only worth like 4.00 now days so thats what you should sell them for
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Feb 27 2009, 05:41 PM~13132491
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shit he trys to low ball everyone and tell them what there car is worth so time to pay him back  I mean come in its a recession 4.00 is alot of money that wil buy him a complete meal at AM-PM. I mean 4.00 plus we still gotta buy the snacks and sodas to get while were watching the dvd then we gotta buy the vivarin to keep us awake through the 2 hours of pure boredom and thats not cheap. So I think 4.00 is really fair. If not im gonna go buy one at walmart for .99


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 28 2009, 01:39 AM~13135500
> *shit he trys to low ball everyone and tell them what there car is worth so time to pay him back   I mean come in its a recession 4.00 is alot of money that wil buy him a complete meal at AM-PM. I mean 4.00 plus we still gotta buy the snacks and sodas to get while were watching the dvd then we gotta buy the vivarin to keep us awake through the 2 hours of pure boredom and thats not cheap. So I think 4.00 is really fair. If not im gonna go buy one at walmart for .99
> *


yeah i know thats why i was laughing :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 27 2009, 06:04 PM~13132180
> *were in a recession your dvd's are only worth like 4.00 now days so thats what you should sell them for
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

LMAO, ((((MR IMPALA)))).
SO YOU MUST THINK CAR SHOWS ARE BOARING ,
BECAUSE THATS WHAT ON THEM THE CAR SHOWS IN FULL AFECT. WITH GOOD MUSIC EDITING AND GRAPHICS . YOU AND ME ALWAYS GO ROUNDS ABOUT SOMETHING. ITS COOL, I CONSIDER THE SOURCE , IM ABOVE UR BULLSHIT,
YEAH A 4 OR 5 HOUR DVD IS WORTH 4,00 BUCKS. WHY DONT YOU MAKE ONE YOUR SELF ON YOUR OWN SHIT, EVERYTHING YOU HAVE IS WORTH 10 TIMES MORE THEN ANYBODY ELSE'S , AND YOUR SHITS THE BEST RIGHT. 
AND YOUR THE SHIT RIGHT, YEAH IN YOUR HEAD UR LITTLE WORLD. OK HOMIE,
WHAT EVER YOU SAY, ITS UR WORLD BABE I JUST WANT TO LIVE IN IT, LOL. 
YOU CRACK ME UP. IM SORRY ((((MR IMPALA)))) , UR A HATER. NO HARD FELLING HOMIE GO SELL A PART OR SOMETHING FOR 3 TIMES WHATS ITS WORTH, STAY OUT OF MY BUSINESS AND ILL STAY OUT OF UR'S HOMIE AND WERE COOL. 
LATE HOMIE. !!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Feb 28 2009, 04:46 PM~13140003
> *LMAO, ((((MR IMPALA)))).
> SO YOU MUST THINK CAR SHOWS ARE BOARING ,
> BECAUSE THATS WHAT ON THEM THE CAR SHOWS IN FULL AFECT. WITH GOOD MUSIC EDITING AND GRAPHICS  . YOU AND ME ALWAYS GO ROUNDS ABOUT SOMETHING. ITS COOL, I CONSIDER THE SOURCE , IM ABOVE UR BULLSHIT,
> ...


shit you go on everyones topics and offer them insulting offers on their cars. I get top dollar for the stuff I sell cuz i dont sell junk  I guess you dont like it when someone comes on here and insults your dvd with a LOW BALL offer. Think about it


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

DAMMMM DUDE, WHATS YOUR PROBLEM, IM NOT IN UR BUSINESS NORE DO I WANT TO BE,
I CAN CARE LESS ABOUT YOU YOUR STUFF CARS ANYTHING WHY ARE YOU ALWAYS IN MINE, LOL. ARE YOU UPSEST WITH ME OR SOMETHING. LOL.
HEY MR IMPALA IM SELLING A 10.00 DOLLAR DVD 4 AND 5 HOURS LONG. NOT CARS, AND THE WHOLE ENCOMY IS IN THE SHITER . TO BAD I OFFER LOW PRICE'S ON CARS TAKE A BREAK DUDE GO SELL SOMETHING, GO WAIST YOUR ENERGY ON SOMEONE ELSE, OH DONT FORGET TO TELL ME HOW TO SPELL FIRST. GO PLAY WITH SOMEONE UR OWN AGE MAN. IM ABOVE THIS WHOLE THING.
ITS ALL BULL SHIT. GO HATE ON SOMEONE ELSE. LATE DUDE. MAN YOUR ON A GOOD ONE HUH. :uh: :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Feb 28 2009, 07:01 PM~13140901
> *DAMMMM DUDE, WHATS YOUR PROBLEM, IM NOT IN UR BUSINESS NORE DO I WANT TO BE,
> I CAN CARE LESS ABOUT YOU YOUR STUFF CARS ANYTHING WHY ARE YOU ALWAYS IN MINE, LOL. ARE YOU UPSEST WITH ME OR SOMETHING. LOL.
> HEY MR IMPALA IM SELLING A 10.00 DOLLAR DVD 4 AND 5 HOURS LONG. NOT CARS, AND THE WHOLE ENCOMY IS IN THE SHITER . TO BAD I OFFER LOW PRICE'S ON CARS TAKE A BREAK DUDE GO SELL SOMETHING, GO WAIST YOUR ENERGY ON SOMEONE ELSE,  OH DONT FORGET TO TELL ME HOW TO SPELL FIRST. GO PLAY WITH SOMEONE UR OWN AGE MAN. IM ABOVE THIS WHOLE THING.
> ...


I didnt bring my stuff up you did. Simple fact is if you want to insult people on here with stupid ass offers and tell them what there car needs or doesnt have use this little icon right here







I got no problems with you but I see you in like 10 topics offering peope insulting offers on their cars. now when it happens in your topic your all mad and defensive. just pm people and show a little bit of respect if you want to insult them do it in private


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR RIGHT MAN, BUT YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING HERE, ITS COOL. NO HARD FEELINGS, I DONT HAVE TIME 4 THIS HOMIE I DONT NEED NEW PROBLEMS IN MY LIFE IM COOL. LATE HOMIE./


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Feb 28 2009, 07:31 PM~13141112
> *YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR RIGHT MAN, BUT YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING HERE, ITS COOL. NO HARD FEELINGS, I DONT HAVE TIME 4 THIS HOMIE I DONT NEED NEW PROBLEMS IN MY LIFE IM COOL. LATE HOMIE./
> *



cool i posted some links for 60s i saw for sale good luck in your search


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 28 2009, 09:34 PM~13141576
> *cool i posted some links for 60s i saw for sale good luck in your search
> *



THANKS MAN, I NEED ALL THE HELP I CAN GET ON THIS ONE.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Awwww, its all warm and fuzzy in here now.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 1 2009, 09:15 AM~13144225
> *Awwww, its all warm and fuzzy in here now.
> *



easy sock puppet!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 2 2009, 05:02 PM~13156938
> *easy sock puppet!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

this is a good dvd. you should pick one up. i have paypal.com [email protected] 15,00 BUCKS SHIPPED TO YOU.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Mar 27 2009, 04:24 AM~13404947
> *this is a good dvd. you should pick one up. i have paypal.com [email protected] 15,00 BUCKS SHIPPED TO YOU.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 27 2009, 11:40 PM~13413702
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



ITS ONE OF MY BEST ONES OUT. I GIVE MORE TIME ON DVD THEN ANYBODY ELSE DOSE. AND A BETTER PRODUCT, OH IS THEY REALLY ANYBODY STILL LEFT. ?????


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Mar 28 2009, 11:31 PM~13420941
> *ITS ONE OF MY BEST ONES OUT. I GIVE MORE TIME ON DVD THEN ANYBODY ELSE DOSE. AND A BETTER PRODUCT, OH IS THEY REALLY ANYBODY STILL LEFT. ?????
> *


YOU SOUND LIKE YOUR SELLING SOME KICKS LOL :biggrin:


----------

